# Help with sphere



## pmd5 (Mar 17, 2014)

I am looking for help as to why I keep getting gouges on one side of sphere (4inch) I have tried zig zag path, one way paths but I keep getting the groves on the same side.
I would appreciate help I can get 
thank you


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Paul, Are you using a rotary axis? If so it looks like the ball is off the center line axis and when the ball comes around it is closer to the cutter and cuts deeper on that side. Or maybe the program is not correct and when that part of the ball come around to that spot the cutter is set to go deeper in the program. Hope this helps, Art


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Paul, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.
Remember Paul this is the worldwide forum sometimes it takes up to 24 hours to get answers to our questions.
We have a lot of members that are CNC router users sorry but I'm not one of them.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Paul,

It might help if you tell us what CNC you are using and type, size and age of the bit.

It looks like to me that there may be a set screw loose on one of your stepper motors, this use to be a common problem on the earlier CNC Shark systems.


----------



## stevenrf (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like there is some slop or play in one of your axis. Maybe ckeck for backlash


----------



## pmd5 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you for the response The machine is a routermate by torchmate it is a new machine and I am using a 1/4" 2 flute ball nose bit the router is a dewalt 2hp. Thank you again for your help.

Paul


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Is it possible the drawing might have been moved a little between making the rough and finish tool paths? That would explain the photo to me. 

The only other thing to explain it would be if the wood moved between rough and finish, or the CNC lost/reset X/Y position between passes.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*aphere*

somethingon your machine is off a bit,a bit should not cause that 
here is my cut


sphere - YouTube

final ball - YouTube final


----------



## pmd5 (Mar 17, 2014)

I found it was a set screw on the drive motors 
thank you


----------

